# NRS Sprite 12’6”



## Misty Dawn (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi, new member here, and fairly new to the rafting world. Originally posted the Recretec frame for sale, but considering selling whole package. Just recently picked up this NRS Sprite 12’6” It is a 2002, and literally brand new. It sat in their covered garage partially inflated, plastic still on a few of the handles. They were original owners. Comes with a Recretec frame, basically brand new also. I’m trying to get a value on what’s it’s worth, contemplating selling the whole package, but not sure where to price it. See pics fir more details. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

FWIW, here's one in Montana for sale. It's the older heavier duty model and comes with a trailer, but should give you some idea of value, or at least a starting place..








13' NRS Raft , frame and trailer package - $2300 (Missoula)


Old school NRS Sprite Raft , full fishing frame, rowing seat, front and back swivel seats, Carlisle oars with locks and hooks , 2 dry boxes, bilge pump, nrs cargo net , customized trailer with removable deck that can be used as a utility trailer in off season.




www.shoppok.com


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

2k seeing that a 20 year newer model is 3k.


----------



## Scott Nelson (Apr 16, 2015)

Where are you located. I have a friend who might be interested


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Are you sure that's a Sprite? I thought NRS had discontinued the Sprite model in the 90's. That one looks like a slightly older Otter I have.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Misty, 

If the boat is really as pristine as it looks, then you should keep it, but if you must sell it look at it this way. A new 12' otter retails for $3,750. So normally, I would say that you are looking at $2,500 tops for the rubber. But here is the kicker, NRS rafts are pretty much on backorder, so you might get way more than anyone expects. Rocky Mountain has some in stock and you can get a similar PVC for around $2,500 with a warranty. I don't really like the steel frame, so I would only add a couple hundred dollars for it, but others might value it higher.

Just keep it, that thing will be really fun and it will last you forever.


----------

